# Benefit: Boi-ing V Erase Paste - which one is best?



## LP_x (Sep 20, 2008)

Not sure if this should be put here or in recommendations, so please move it if I'm in the wrong place.

Basically, I have super dark circles under my eyes. I can't find anything that will cover them for more than say, two hours, so I have to keep reapplying my concealer a few times throughout the day. I want to try one of these by Benefit. I've heard only good things about Boi-ing but I've heard that the Erase Paste is a bit like YSL Touche Eclat only thicker - it has the same light reflecting properties though.

Opinions?


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 20, 2008)

When I went to Benefit, the MA recommended I use the concealer in a shade darker than my skin tone to avoid reflecting the light.  Just using a brush to dab it on worked well, and my dark circles are covered up nicely.  I recommend the Boi-ing highly~


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

I think if full coverage is what you're looking for - Boi-ing is the better choice.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks both


----------

